# SMUGGLERS TUNNEL ( maybe)



## caulkhead-bill (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.724471&lon=-1.146612&z=20&r=0&src=msa

known about this since i was at school here this place was built as a house originally was part of an enormous estate which covered a very large area





st johns house front




rear elevation showing terrace




east elevation the way down 




alley on basement level 




this runs under the terrace and has been bricked up for a long time




this old building lies to the northin nearby woods and was used to be called a water tower but i believe it to be an ornamental folly




same building from a different side




the original broke through many years ago and you could see the tunnel running in both directions, this is located right next to the folly




this is where the tunnel is alleged to run too the lower door of appley tower it has an internal staircase running arond the inside of the external wall to a hollow sounding floor accessed it some years ago

i have also included this link which gives some history of st johns house / bishop lovett

http://www.bishop-lovett.iow.sch.uk/St-Johns-House/site/index.htm


----------



## Exploretime (Aug 25, 2008)

No pictures


----------



## Rob (Aug 25, 2008)

Problem with your photo's there mate.


----------



## caulkhead-bill (Aug 25, 2008)

*error*

yeah i dunno what i done wrong !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bloody begineers


----------



## Urban Mole (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow nice find Bill, pity its blocked up, and in a public place.
Know of any other entrances? 

Sort of reminds me of the tunnels and cellars below Northwood house


----------



## The Pirate (Aug 25, 2008)

I was wrong ok ??


----------



## caulkhead-bill (Aug 26, 2008)

urban mole many thanks for your help i owe you one you keep in touch


----------

